# TinierMe?



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone heard of the site Tinier Me? Its so cute!  they even have ears and tails for us furries. Would anyone like an invite? You get more coins to start out with that way :3

Screenshot:


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I'll let you know when I grow a 12 year old's vagina.

wait
what are these cats

oh _no_ :3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, I'll let you know when I grow a 12 year old's vagina.


Call me when you do.


----------



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

look, Im just trying to be nice  Im pretty much a sixteen year old emo with nothing to do on christmas break. Chill out


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2009)

No.
hulkamania fucking running wild


----------



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

running wild? I see >> thats about as random as Lennon at a holiday office party.


----------



## sakket (Dec 21, 2009)

omagod thatlooksocuteigottajoinbutiknowiwontbeabletoworkoncommissionsifistart!


----------



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

sakket said:


> omagod thatlooksocuteigottajoinbutiknowiwontbeabletoworkoncommissionsifistart!



o-o congrats I actually understood that x3 if you honestly want to join and want an invite just message me your email and Ill get right to it. That goes for anyone else too.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw ads for it. It looked kinda interesting, but since I'm already active in Gaia.... Yeah.


----------



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> I saw ads for it. It looked kinda interesting, but since I'm already active in Gaia.... Yeah.



I still have my gaia o-o I just dont use it...much xD I should un-retire from it


----------



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

by the way I love your bow >>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 21, 2009)

Yomonoko said:


> by the way I love your bow >>



Edit button is your friend.


----------



## Yomonoko (Dec 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 21, 2009)

Yomonoko said:


> lol



What is funny?


----------



## sakket (Dec 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What is funny?



nothing here. Im definitely not laughing. 




...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 21, 2009)

No. Just no.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 21, 2009)

is it a download?


----------



## kazroo (Dec 21, 2009)

i've heard about it a couple times, and some friends recommended it to me.. what do you do? =P


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 21, 2009)

I have an account there. Got on it once. I think my name is FaintlyLucid there.


----------



## Hir (Dec 21, 2009)

lynx plox


----------



## Qoph (Dec 22, 2009)

It looks like a more boring, more japophilic version of Gaia to me (is that possible?)  But either way I can't try it now because it's online gaming and my school thinks it's SATANIC  or something  :/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2009)

Qoph said:


> It looks like a more boring, more japophilic version of Gaia to me (is that possible?)


This.
This so much.

I looked at the front page, and I already know, without even signing up, that the majority of the userbase will have "neko, kawaii, chan, Naruto" or some stupid made up Japanesey-sounding bullshit like "Kurume Natsuo" in their usernames.

Nothx.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh look a gaia clone


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok so I clicked the pic.

FFS WEEBS GO AWAY. GET OUT OF MY FANDOM.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 22, 2009)

Why don't servers burst into flames right after crap like that is made?


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Why don't servers burst into flames right after crap like that is made?


Why don't japfags explode as soon as this crap is made?

They annoy me to the point of exploding, so them exploding is only fucking fair.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 22, 2009)

aren't japanophiles essentially the same as furries(or at least some of them?)

japanophiles=Love Japanese things and some wish they could be japanese
Furries=love Human animal hybrids and some wish they could be human animal hybrids?

And both are viewed as annoying by certain groups.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

REDnico said:


> aren't japanophiles essentially the same as furries(or at least some of them?)
> 
> japanophiles=Love Japanese things and some wish they could be japanese
> Furries=love Human animal hybrids and some wish they could be human animal hybrids?
> ...


Yeah well.

Who cares.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 22, 2009)

heres what I saw after I signed up for kicks:







look underneath groups.
à² _à²


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

hahahahahahaha oh god


----------



## REDnico (Dec 22, 2009)

I repeat:

à² _à²


----------

